# Super Bowl XLII



## Chris (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Popsyche (Jan 31, 2008)

The fucking Sponsors! Where are you watching, Chris?


----------



## garcia3441 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll be watching just to see the commercials.


----------



## daybean (Feb 1, 2008)

ill be watching the football game, if im not plastered enough by then, then i probably insult an old friend for no good reason(whos also stupid drunk) and say im sorry,which i wont be and leave with a free six pack...and thats just the beging.


----------



## SevenatoR (Feb 1, 2008)

There wasn't a "Who gives a shit" option....

I hate 'em both.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 1, 2008)

I chose the comedy option.


----------



## lailer75 (Feb 1, 2008)

the Pats will destroy Peyton`s slightly retarted brother


----------



## playstopause (Feb 1, 2008)

The pressure is on the Pats imo. I don't care much, but it the Pats lose, it's gonna be E-P-I-C. especially with the season they had.


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 1, 2008)

Regardless of who wins, this game will be one for the history books. According to the string of turtle races Conan O'brien has been having to decide the outcome it'll be pretty intense.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 1, 2008)

kung_fu said:


> Regardless of who wins, this game will be one for the history books. According to the string of turtle races Conan O'brien has been having to decide the outcome it'll be pretty intense.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Feb 1, 2008)

Patriots.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 1, 2008)

As much as I love football. I can watch high school, college or pro and really enjoy it. I almost never look forward to the bloated spectacle that is the Super Bowl. 2 hours of commercials and way too long of a halftime show and 8 hours of pregame hype doesn't excite me. 

I'll watch it but the game has never had the same impact as the good college national championship games, like OSU vs Miami and USC vs Texas. 

That being said here are some fun facts for the game. 

Three times in NFL history a team has gone into either an NFL Championship Game or a Super Bowl undefeated. Those teams have a record of 1-2.

The Patriots have won all of their Super Bowls by 3 points. 

When New England won their first Super Bowl they beat a highly favored St Louis team that was considered unstoppable. 

I'm not saying the Giants are going to win but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Kevan (Feb 1, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> As much as I love football. I can watch high school, college or pro and really enjoy it. I almost never look forward to the bloated spectacle that is the Super Bowl. 2 hours of commercials and way too long of a halftime show and *8 hours of pregame hype* doesn't excite me.
> 
> I'll watch it but the game has never had the same impact as the good college national championship games, like OSU vs Miami and USC vs Texas.


Here in Columbus, the pre-game for a national championship game begins NINE DAYS prior to the actual game.

We don't even call it football here at the house.
We call it "The Tom Brady Show".


Pats by at least 7.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 1, 2008)

But Kevan that is Ohio State football and it's of far greater importance than some silly pro game.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 1, 2008)

SevenatoR said:


> There wasn't a "Who gives a shit" option....
> 
> I hate 'em both.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't see how anybody can look past the Pats for this game. I'm predicting a comfortable win.


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

The commercials will win. 

And Fox's 7 hours of pregame.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 3, 2008)

I just hate the giants. I dunno why. just hate them. The Pats are a class team, you gotta respect them.. So therefor, the Pats should win..

But im kinda concerned for the upset, these are huge odds against the giants.. if the patriots fuck up.. boy thatd suck. I can see like a fumble return TD in the final 2 mins of the 4th quarter by like a 3rd string Pats player who doesnt know what hes doing.. THat'd SUCK!


----------



## drelo (Feb 3, 2008)

Giants with the upset.


----------

